# Charitable Donations Doubled in StudioTax?



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

I have 1050 in charitable donations this year and $265 from last year. However, when I type that in, Studiotax has the "amount available to claim" as $2365, which is twice what I put in this year and then the 265 from last year. Hence, my schedule 9 has 2365 on it. 

I don't think it should be doubled

*Solved: * When adding my T4 income I saw the line "donations" and added the 1050 there, then going through the wizard, I added it in the donations section as well. Thanks to Studiotax for the help!


----------

